
German Government Organises Covid19 Hackathon - BillyTheKing
https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/
======
BillyTheKing
Both members of the public alongside government officials were encouraged to
submit corona-related issues until today.

People from all backgrounds (sciences, project management, programming, or
anyone really who wants to help) are encouraged to participate either as
'doers', 'experts' or 'mentors'. While this specific hackerthon might not
necessarily yield immediate results, I think this is a great idea to get
things started!

------
raxxorrax
The idea is great and I think it should be generalized for the health sector.
But instead of mundane data collection from patients and arcane data analytics
with questionable informative value, information technology should focus more
on supporting doctors instead.

Providing extensive libraries with indications can support doctors that never
heard about relative uncommon disease. That would help with the logistical
problems of doctors in more remote regions, where access to specialists is
difficult. Developing image systems for diagnostic support can broaden the
spectrum general practitioners can diagnose.

Reading your biometrics with widget xy can be helpful, but I have the
impression that the border between healthcare and lifestyle choices gets a bit
blurry. Especially since we have devices to measure the trivial stuff for
decades.

But enough with the rant, it will be interesting with what they come up with.

